

Show HN: “Who's Hiring” Trends - austinhutch
http://austinhutchison.com/hntrends/

======
austinhutch
I built a tool that analyzes the frequency of strings in the monthly "Who's
Hiring" posts over the past 12 months. It works with one word or two word
strings.

Here's a blog post with more explanation and a few interesting trends:
[http://blog.austinhutchison.com/2014/07/23/hacker-news-
whos-...](http://blog.austinhutchison.com/2014/07/23/hacker-news-whos-hiring-
trends/)

And the Github repo:
[https://github.com/austinhutchison/hntrends](https://github.com/austinhutchison/hntrends)

------
dk8996
It would be cool to do this for not only the "whos hiring" posts but for every
post on HN going back a 5 years to see the trend of what people are talking
about.. Just a thought.

